# Friend Photo Shooot 3*pretty girl inside* :)



## Photofiend (Sep 16, 2007)

I am getting ready to shoot some pictures for one of my girlfriends best friends so we went out later in the day to see what kindof light works best for her due to the fact her hair is sooo light.. Some feed back about be awesome I have never shot a girl with such blonde hair.. 

















These were shot over about a hour while the sun was going down... from bright to hardly at all


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 16, 2007)

Sorry to say, but the skin tone is much too orange.  If you have them in RAW, you easily set the white balance.  Do you have any where we can see her eyes?


----------



## Photofiend (Sep 16, 2007)

NJMAN said:


> Sorry to say, but the skin tone is much too orange.  If you have them in RAW, you easily set the white balance.  Do you have any where we can see her eyes?


I only shoot in Jpeg fine  Yea I think the sunset makes it to orange.. I need to find something because her hair is so light..


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 16, 2007)

You can correct the white balance in JPEG too, using Levels.  Its just easier to shoot in RAW and adjust white balance there.  The late day golden sunlight in awesome for portraits, but if you don't fine tune the skin, it can easily turn out too orange-red like this.


----------



## Photofiend (Sep 16, 2007)

NJMAN said:


> You can correct the white balance in JPEG too, using Levels.  Its just easier to shoot in RAW and adjust white balance there.  The late day golden sunlight in awesome for portraits, but if you don't fine tune the skin, it can easily turn out too orange-red like this.


Duely noted  thanks for the feedback I guess I may just shoot earler in the day or try to correct it in PS.. Her Hair is so light its hard to not blow it out all the time lol.


----------



## Sideburns (Sep 16, 2007)

ya try shooting in RAW.  the editing process is much nicer.

Also, tell her to take off the sunglasses...it's hard to be pretty with half your face hiding behind huge sunglasses..


----------



## Garbz (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah towards the end of sunset the lighting really does get very orange, but hey you could always switch to B&W and problem solved.

Some feedback:
#1 I like.
#2 That 3/4 back view is not flattering, it does noting for her figure, mostly because the arm is blocking the arch of her back making her look a bit fatter than she is.
#3 Too much background and the subject is a bit too far in the corner of the frame.

#All: Auto white balance by any chance? The white point looks all over the place on these and should probably be locked at something like daylight or they should be equalised afterwards to match a bit more. Maybe a tighter depth of field too, lens aperture permitting of course.

Disclaimer: These are my opinions and are in no way "right" and definitely not the only way to do this.


----------



## Photofiend (Sep 17, 2007)

Garbz said:


> Yeah towards the end of sunset the lighting really does get very orange, but hey you could always switch to B&W and problem solved.
> 
> Some feedback:
> #1 I like.
> ...


No no you thats very good feedback i guess I really do need to start shooting in raw


----------



## DeepSpring (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree with what Garbz said. Honestly that pose just got me annoyed. You can use it once if it is done right but over and over again I am tired of it. It looks like she thinks she is better then everyone else and when I look at a picture I don't want to feel "smaller"

Take the glasses off, move the hair from infront of her face, and pull her not pull in her stomach, shes not doing anything for her boobs by trying to push them out. 


Now get out there and do it again


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 23, 2007)

shes hot


----------



## just x joey (Sep 23, 2007)

ShaCow said:


> shes hot



 agreed.

but they are just a tad boring to me, try a shallower depth of field.


----------



## sxgt (Sep 23, 2007)

it looks like you used the AUTO settings...  looks like there was not a LOT of light outside, im sure with better lighting and better use of manual settings you can achieve higher quality.


----------

